# Facebook.



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Why might a guy (businessman and father) subscribe and "like" the Facebook pages of lingerie models and border line porn stars. 
His Facebook page shows he friends with the normal "people" but then he's got a million of these women ...posed in swimsuits and lingerie. Obvious modeling shots... 
He's 43...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont know....red flag if you ask me.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justanaveragejoe (Sep 21, 2012)

because he likes the way they look would be my guess


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

He enjoys looking at these women; by 'liking' the page, he gets automatic updates from these FB pages.

Unless he's your husband or long-term S.O., I don't see a problem with it; and THEN I only see a problem with it because YOU see a problem with it, and he should respect that it bothers you. Me? I'm a 55yo woman and it wouldn't bother me in the least.

Men like to look, women like to look. Not really different than checking out a Victoria's Secret catalogue. Or 'googling' a hot guy  on Google images (not that I'd ever do THAT:smthumbup


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Most men are total pervs that's why.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

DayDream said:


> Most men are total pervs that's why.


and yet time after time there are women that "like" pics of "6 packed" men....are they "pervs" also? :scratchhead:


----------



## justanaveragejoe (Sep 21, 2012)

dblkman said:


> and yet time after time there are women that "like" pics of "6 packed" men....are they "pervs" also? :scratchhead:


good point :smthumbup:


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

A million? Wow, that's a lot, I wonder how long it takes to "like" a million pages.

You are overreacting. So just because someone is a father and has a job they aren't supposed to enjoy images of beautiful women? Should he not look at magazine covers in the grocery store or watch tv either? Loosen up a bit, it's really not a big deal.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

DayDream said:


> Most men are total pervs that's why.


With all due respect, even though you have elected to openly disrespect the majority of my gender, I find this perspective insulting, cynical and misinformed.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry...I forgot to add the little winky smiley. It was a joke.

I meant half of all men...


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

DayDream said:


> I'm sorry...I forgot to add the little winky smiley. It was a joke.
> 
> I meant half of all men...


Top half or bottom half?


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

questionme2 said:


> Why might a guy (businessman and father) subscribe and "like" the Facebook pages of lingerie models and border line porn stars.
> His Facebook page shows he friends with the normal "people" but then he's got a million of these women ...posed in swimsuits and lingerie. Obvious modeling shots...
> He's 43...


Maybe they are hot? Another great reason I dislike Facebook. It causes more problems than it is worth.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

DayDream said:


> I'm sorry...I forgot to add the little winky smiley. It was a joke.
> 
> I meant half of all men...


Hi, I'm Sinnister and I approve this message.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

CanadianGuy said:


> Top half or bottom half?


Of course you know it's the bottom...the one they think with!:rofl:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

questionme2 said:


> Why might a guy (businessman and father) subscribe and "like" the Facebook pages of lingerie models and border line porn stars.
> His Facebook page shows he friends with the normal "people" but then he's got a million of these women ...posed in swimsuits and lingerie. Obvious modeling shots...
> He's 43...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Change the 4 for a 1, and you've got his mental age...I dunno. Most, if not all men, seem to do stuff like this. Unless it is your SO or H, and it's affecting the quality of your sex life, let him have his little fantasies. It's immature, to be sure, but unlikely to ever stop.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If my husband did that it would be totally unacceptable and he would be deleting his facebook profile immediately, or he could pack his bags.

I have zero tolerance for those types of shenanigans.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot to say.......WISHFUL THINKING on his part....LMAO!!!


----------



## Sigma Uber Alles (Oct 15, 2012)

DayDream said:


> Of course you know it's the bottom...the one they think with!:rofl:



You really do just want to dig your hole deeper, don't you?


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't even take a man seriously who does this. To me it reeks of immaturity. Why does he do it? Because he's got a rich fantasy life.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

DayDream said:


> I'm sorry...I forgot to add the little winky smiley. It was a joke.
> 
> I meant half of all men...


I have somewhere in the range of 100 facebook friends (had over 350 but deleted people that I really don't have anything to do with. Just because I went to the same school as you doesn't make you a friend, facebook or not LOL). I'd say 50/50 male versus female. I only know 1 male friend who's "friends" with strippers and lingerie models etc. I actually find it disturbing. LOL.

BUT, there are probably 25 women who regularly post pictures of half to 90% naked men.

I truly believe women are AT LEAST equal in the perv department.  (PS there's absolutely nothing wrong with that as long as you're a perv with your hubby/SO as well).


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> I have somewhere in the range of 100 facebook friends (had over 350 but deleted people that I really don't have anything to do with. Just because I went to the same school as you doesn't make you a friend, facebook or not LOL). I'd say 50/50 male versus female. I only know 1 male friend who's "friends" with strippers and lingerie models etc. I actually find it disturbing. LOL.
> 
> BUT, there are probably 25 women who regularly post pictures of half to 90% naked men.
> 
> I truly believe women are AT LEAST equal in the perv department.  (PS there's absolutely nothing wrong with that as long as you're a perv with your hubby/SO as well).


I openly admit it.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Are the ladies here seriously saying that liking a picture of a woman in lingerie is "immature" or grounds for divorce?

I think that's just a tad bit extreme. I don't think "liking" photos means what you think it means. To me it's a "hey, the woman in this photo is hot". Not "hey, the woman in this photo is hot, I would seriously leave my wife for you if given the chance".


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

For me it is, because my husband cannot be involved in any type of online socialization such as facebook, period. That's crossing HIS line (read my story for the reason if you want to). Even looking at lingerie models online is a 'red light' behaviour for him. He set this limit for himself.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Top half or bottom half?


Can't we take turns and go halvsies? :lol: [Oops, I guess I was thinking 'positions'....]



> I openly admit it.


 DayDream - I *KNEW* I liked you!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I only have female friends and family members on my facebook. When I do get pics of half naked cowboys its usually reposted from the older women on my list haha.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a woman and I am a perv, at least that is what my husband tells me.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Funny, normal porn doesn't bother me in 'normal' amounts (varies by person/couple) but an ADULT liking all of that tells me 'immature'. It's not threatening... just... our friends see that. It's like a 12 year old boy hiding porn under his bed. I can't explain why it becomes inappropriate when he could have 20 websites bookmarked to look at porn and that wouldn't bother me....


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Because he's a man. End of story.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> For me it is, because my husband cannot be involved in any type of online socialization such as facebook, period. That's crossing HIS line (read my story for the reason if you want to). Even looking at lingerie models online is a 'red light' behaviour for him. He set this limit for himself.


Wow. What a hard life for him to lead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Are the ladies here seriously saying that liking a picture of a woman in lingerie is "immature" or grounds for divorce?
> 
> I think that's just a tad bit extreme. I don't think "liking" photos means what you think it means. To me it's a "hey, the woman in this photo is hot". Not "hey, the woman in this photo is hot, I would seriously leave my wife for you if given the chance".


No, but a grown man whose friend list is at least half full of profile pics of porn stars, lingerie models and the like is a red flag. I expect it from a bunch of high school or college kids. But c'mon they aren't FRIENDS. I think as people get older they use facebook to keep in touch with REAL friends and family, not fantasies. And the ratio of hotties they don't have a friendship with in the friends list should dwindle to zero. I would still expect to see some in their 'likes' - hot movie stars and VS models, etc. but not as FRIENDS. The friends list should have real life friends, extended family and co-workers. I wouldn't respect a co-worker if I saw their page full of imaginary friends.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> No, but a grown man whose friend list is at least half full of profile pics of porn stars, lingerie models and the like is a red flag. I expect it from a bunch of high school or college kids. But c'mon they aren't FRIENDS. I think as people get older they use facebook to keep in touch with REAL friends and family, not fantasies. And the ratio of hotties they don't have a friendship with in the friends list should dwindle to zero. I would still expect to see some in their 'likes' - hot movie stars and VS models, etc. but not as FRIENDS. The friends list should have real life friends, extended family and co-workers. I wouldn't respect a co-worker if I saw their page full of imaginary friends.


I agree.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> No, but a grown man whose friend list is at least half full of profile pics of porn stars, lingerie models and the like is a red flag. I expect it from a bunch of high school or college kids. But c'mon they aren't FRIENDS. I think as people get older they use facebook to keep in touch with REAL friends and family, not fantasies. And the ratio of hotties they don't have a friendship with in the friends list should dwindle to zero. I would still expect to see some in their 'likes' - hot movie stars and VS models, etc. but not as FRIENDS. The friends list should have real life friends, extended family and co-workers. I wouldn't respect a co-worker if I saw their page full of imaginary friends.


The OP stated that her husband is "friends" with "normal people", and merely "liked" the pages of lingerie models and swimsuit models. She never stated that he was friends with these women.

Typical for tons of guys on Facebook, regardless of age.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> Wow. What a hard life for him to lead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He made the bed. And just as an FYI, I hold myself to the same standard. Neither of us are even on facebook.

Once a guy is married he needs to get rid of the swimsuit model posters, the raunchy porn magazines, and the Sunshine girl calendar. We women aren't stupid - we know you all look - but we don't need it shoved into our faces. Pass the torch and settle down with your wife.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> He made the bed. And just as an FYI, I hold myself to the same standard. Neither of us are even on facebook.
> 
> Once a guy is married he needs to get rid of the swimsuit model posters, the raunchy porn magazines, and the Sunshine girl calendar. We women aren't stupid - we know you all look - but we don't need it shoved into our faces. Pass the torch and settle down with your wife.


I kind of agree/disagree. I don't think it should be thrown in a woman's face when a man is in a serious relationship/married but is having a calendar of girls in a garage really that big of a deal? I get that it may be off limits to your relationship but that was agreed upon by both of you at the start. For most relationships though I would think it really isn't something to get worked up over. 

Before the internet I'm sure most men had a few porn videos or magazines hidden somewhere. Now that everything is online it's kind of like a personal electronic notebook really. He "liked" these pages which means it shows up on _his_ FB page. No one else can see them except him, so the OP must have looked at the page logged under his name. I "liked" the pages of some businesses, Target, the Broncos, my son's school, etc. The only person those images from those entities show up for is me in my news feed, not on my main FB page as posts. My friends can't go on my page and see the latest picture or ad Target is circulating. So these images are only showing up to him, it's not on display for everyone to see. 

I guess I just see it as a virtual magazine and I don't think before the internet men were leaving these kinds of magazines out on the coffee table, they were probably stuffed in a closet, bathroom or kept in the garage. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

He obviously wants all his friends, family, and the public (if his profile is public) to know he likes beautiful women. And since there are a large number of "likes", people can see where his priorities lie...lol 

When you have a Facebook page, you are projecting an image of yourself. I personally like to keep mine diverse and respectful. I would be embarrassed to have "likes" of model men on my page. 

If my husband had a huge amount of these things on his Facebook page, I'd have a talk with him about the image of himself he is projecting. It's ok to look, but not necessary to tell your friends and family that you like to look. LOL! What if your mom, sister, or daughters see that?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Soifon said:


> I kind of agree/disagree. I don't think it should be thrown in a woman's face when a man is in a serious relationship/married but is having a calendar of girls in a garage really that big of a deal? I get that it may be off limits to your relationship but that was agreed upon by both of you at the start. For most relationships though I would think it really isn't something to get worked up over.
> 
> Before the internet I'm sure most men had a few porn videos or magazines hidden somewhere. Now that everything is online it's kind of like a personal electronic notebook really. He "liked" these pages which means it shows up on _his_ FB page. No one else can see them except him, so the OP must have looked at the page logged under his name. I "liked" the pages of some businesses, Target, the Broncos, my son's school, etc. The only person those images from those entities show up for is me in my news feed, not on my main FB page as posts. My friends can't go on my page and see the latest picture or ad Target is circulating. So these images are only showing up to him, it's not on display for everyone to see.
> 
> I guess I just see it as a virtual magazine and I don't think before the internet men were leaving these kinds of magazines out on the coffee table, they were probably stuffed in a closet, bathroom or kept in the garage. I don't see the big deal.


If his FB privacy settings aren't set up for 'only him' then everyone can see who he 'likes'. So there is a potential for embarssment, I guess.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

At least it's on the internet, OP, and not papered all over the walls like it was when I was a kid; mind you, back then, only kids did that, don't know many adults who had posters of bikini models tacked up all over the walls in their homes. LOL.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Once a guy is married he needs to get rid of the swimsuit model posters, the raunchy porn magazines, and the Sunshine girl calendar. We women aren't stupid - we know you all look - but we don't need it shoved into our faces. Pass the torch and settle down with your wife.


Not every woman is insecure about these things.

This conversation should take place before one is married. If the woman states this as a problem, the man needs to be honest about whether he's willing to give all that up, or not. That way both can make an informed decision.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> The OP stated that her husband is "friends" with "normal people", and merely "liked" the pages of lingerie models and swimsuit models. She never stated that he was friends with these women.
> 
> Typical for tons of guys on Facebook, regardless of age.


You are correct about OP; I misread. 

I still think a grown man doesn't "like" hot photos of women on facebook more than a couple times a year. If he has a friend who posts a hot picture, I can see him clicking "like" but actively looking and clicking "like" to add to his notification stream still screams of immaturity. 

I would be super turned off if I visited a guy's page to see all fo teh things he 'likes' and the vast majority was women, not because of insecurity or issues w/ porn or anything else but because grown men 'like' books, sports teams, events and causes, bands and music... it reflects a lack of DEPTH.

I don't think I've ever clicked "like" on a movie star posting of a friend. Ok so Clooney or Vin Diesel is hot but I don't go looking for pictures to "like" :scratchhead:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> You are correct about OP; I misread.
> 
> I still think a grown man doesn't "like" hot photos of women on facebook more than a couple times a year. If he has a friend who posts a hot picture, I can see him clicking "like" but actively looking and clicking "like" to add to his notification stream still screams of immaturity.
> 
> I don't think I've ever clicked "like" on a movie star posting of a friend. Ok so Clooney or Vin Diesel is hot but I don't go looking for pictures to "like" :scratchhead:


Some people are just star crazy...like the women I work with, drooling over Bon Jovi and such...personally, I don't understand that, but then, I was never really like that. Maybe for a bit when I was a preteen...


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> You are correct about OP; I misread.
> 
> I still think a grown man doesn't "like" hot photos of women on facebook more than a couple times a year. If he has a friend who posts a hot picture, I can see him clicking "like" but actively looking and clicking "like" to add to his notification stream still screams of immaturity.
> 
> ...


I don't think being sexually attracted to gorgeous women has a thing to do with maturity.

That frankly sounds like something a lot of women chose to believe that actually has very little bearing on how male sexuality works. 

Suppose a woman loves romance novels, and certain male actors, and on her page of "likes" she has a ton of her favorite authors, books, and movie/tv "hunks". I highly doubt most would be railing at her for lacking maturity, or suggesting that she's not acting like a proper "grown" woman.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Not every woman is insecure about these things.
> 
> This conversation should take place before one is married. If the woman states this as a problem, the man needs to be honest about whether he's willing to give all that up, or not. That way both can make an informed decision.


Like I said, it's something HE has decreed for HIMSELF. It has nothing to do with my insecurities. There's a link to my story in my sig that will give you more understanding, if you want to have a read.

I totally agree with your second statement.



Soifon said:


> is having a calendar of girls in a garage really that big of a deal?


 It isn't a big deal for everyone, but it is pretty trashy IMO. It projects an image of the man as being disrespectful, to many people at least, to have something like that at home. In the shop at work doesn't seem *quite* as bad to me, for some reason.

That said, we have a calendar of naked men up in the washroom here at work. 



Soifon said:


> Before the internet I'm sure most men had a few porn videos or magazines hidden somewhere.


 And this is/was a problem for a lot of women. A lot. 



Soifon said:


> I guess I just see it as a virtual magazine and I don't think before the internet men were leaving these kinds of magazines out on the coffee table, they were probably stuffed in a closet, bathroom or kept in the garage. I don't see the big deal.


 And it isn't a big deal to many people, but to others it is. Personally, I knew my hubby had a porn stash when I met him. I also knew he got rid of most of it, but not all. I didn't really care, and I didn't really care when he looked at porn on line either. I didn't *LIKE* it a whole lot, but it didn't overly bother me. If he had hung a calendar up at home, that would have bothered me. But he isn't like that, which is one of the things I really like about him.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd think a grown woman who spends enough time on facebook to have a bunch of "likes" is looking for affirmation of being interesting and well read. I like reading. I like a lot of books I've read. i've never logged into facebook to "like" it though. Nor have I bothered with music or movies. So it's a red flag for a woman OR a man to bother and spend a lot of time "liking" stuff. 

It screams of immaturity because it says "LOOK AT ME!! LOOK AT ALL OF THE STUFF I LIKE! DON'T YOU LIKE IT, TOO?!?!?!?!?"

NOT because a man or woman finds something attractive - its' the obsessive nature of that many likes. Get a life! I know grown men (I've date or my ex) with girlie calendars and posters in the garage and porn videos and playboys etc. Doesn't bother me at all. But a grown man who spends that much time 'liking' anything on facebook has too much time on his hands. How about having real life sex instead of spending hours 'liking' pictures? Go hiking, go to the gym, do yard work - be an adult.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

This all just comes down to what you look for and expect from a partner. If you find a guy who does that to be trashy and immature then you probably would find that out about him fairly soon and wouldn't be in a serious relationship or married to him. There isn't enough detail from the OP for her/his situation. If this is a guy you are starting to date/think of dating and it bothers you a lot, don't date him. If it is your husband or committed SO, how did you not know his interests/maturity level before you got this far?

Although I don't think the OP is coming back so I'll just say to each his/her own.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> But a grown man who spends that much time 'liking' anything on facebook has too much time on his hands. How about having real life sex instead of spending hours 'liking' pictures? Go hiking, go to the gym, do yard work - be an adult.


We don't really know how many "likes" he has done though. OP said a million...:rofl: Depending on the OP that could be a gross exageration and he has really hit like on 7 pages or it could be 20, 30...who knows.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Are the ladies here seriously saying that liking a picture of a woman in lingerie is "immature" or grounds for divorce?
> 
> I think that's just a tad bit extreme. I don't think "liking" photos means what you think it means. To me it's a "hey, the woman in this photo is hot". Not "hey, the woman in this photo is hot, I would seriously leave my wife for you if given the chance".


No, but making this a major element of your social network is immature, yes.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I'd think a grown woman who spends enough time on facebook to have a bunch of "likes" is looking for affirmation of being interesting and well read. I like reading. I like a lot of books I've read. i've never logged into facebook to "like" it though. Nor have I bothered with music or movies. So it's a red flag for a woman OR a man to bother and spend a lot of time "liking" stuff.
> 
> It screams of immaturity because it says "LOOK AT ME!! LOOK AT ALL OF THE STUFF I LIKE! DON'T YOU LIKE IT, TOO?!?!?!?!?"
> 
> NOT because a man or woman finds something attractive - its' the obsessive nature of that many likes. Get a life! I know grown men (I've date or my ex) with girlie calendars and posters in the garage and porn videos and playboys etc. Doesn't bother me at all. But a grown man who spends that much time 'liking' anything on facebook has too much time on his hands. How about having real life sex instead of spending hours 'liking' pictures? Go hiking, go to the gym, do yard work - be an adult.


I typically am on the same accord with you, but I think on this topic you are doing a ton of projecting and assuming.

Once again, you're incorrect about the OP. She never said the man in question was going across legions of individual pictures and spending hours "liking" them. She said that he "likes" the PAGES of these models. Once you "like" the page once, the pictures show up in your feed automatically. That's the reason you "like" it in the first place, to get automatic updates.

It is not remotely time consuming to click the "like" button on a page. Do you know how many pages someone could "like" in the time it's taking me and you to write these posts back and forth to one another? A lot.

Something is wrong with the tone of this conversation. We went from an OP talking about a guy who clicked the "like" button on several lingerie models on Facebook and he's now been turned into an immature, infantile, obsessive pervert who is spending hours on Facebook trolling for scores of naughty pictures, "liking" his time away.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

jaquen said:


> I typically am on the same accord with you, but I think on this topic you are doing a ton of projecting and assuming.


OR maybe it's my age. I'm 44. Maybe younger people do more of that thing than my peers do. So my "angle" could be skewed by my demographics.


----------

